# display settings



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

do all projectors have the options for the different types of picture sizes? i am really interested in the anamorphic(cinema scope), 2.35:1 ratio. i think my next choice would be the letter box video 1.85:1 ratio.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think most of them do. My Sanyo Z4 is set to "Auto" and whatever the aspect ratio of the image fed to it is, it will automatically adjust to that size. If it's a 1.33:1, 1.78:1, 1.85:1, 2.35:1, or 2.40:1... it projects it. If the image is anamorphic, which most are these days, it will fill the width of my 16:9 screen on all but the 4:3 images... for obvious reasons. I believe most of the newer projectors are this way. With my older Z2 I had to tell it what size the image was... which meant accessing the menu.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a Sony vpl 20 will project a 2.35:1 from a 2.35 or 2.40 DVD to 2.35:1 screen? If so how do I 
set thing up?

Dewboy


----------

